# A relative stole one of my orange dragon hmplakat



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Last saturday, we were having a birthday party at my house here in Bakersfield. That was my mom birthday. We have a bunch of people who came, family, relatives and some friends.
After they were all gone, i was feeding my fishes the next day, i noticed a fish was missing. That was an orange dragon hmplakat male i bought from a Thai breeder few months ago. He was an awesome fish, see picture.
I didnt know who could possibly took him away. I though maybe he jump out of his jar, impossible because all my jars have a cover. I was really depressed.
Yesterday i went to my uncle house in Fresno, my cousin was not home and i look around his room, i saw a super orange dragon in a 5g tank, look exactly the same like mine.
I could not believe that a relative will steal a betta, he could just ask me and i will give him one, but no, he took it without asking my permission. 
Plus, he is only 16, just a teen. 
I was so mad, i was going to tell his dad which is my uncle, then i said no, i will think about it.

I cant trust that guy anymore, whenever he come to my house, i will have to lock my room and my fish room.
What do you think i should do ??


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

.............. TELL ON HIM!!!! it's not like he stole your xbox or something, he stole your pet!!!!!! He should be in major trouble for this, if it was my cousin he would be SOOOO dead!!!!! plus, if he steals once and gets away with it, then he's more likely to do it again later. And next time it might be someone who's not family, who could press charges. PLUS that is an expensive fish!!!! please please pleasseeeee tell on him, i'll do it for you!!!!!!! jeez this kind of thing makes me SO MAD.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Take the fish back no matter what age or even if their family who knows what else they might steal now.... I would tell the parents and just take the fish when they arent there... stealing is wrong no matter if its just a fish.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Definitely tell your uncle and take your fish back. So very wrong on so many levels.


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

Well you might ask your uncle where the fish came from before you start tossing allegations. Did your cousin steal or - or did your Uncle steal it For your cousin? Check his story first, if he doesn't know, offer pictures of your fish and explain he went missing the day of the party. If he says he bought him, then go to your parents and tell them and get their backup on recovering your fish. It's not right to steal, especially living creatures that will be stressed by the rehoming and especially if they don't know how to properly care for him. 

It's your pet, your property, and they had no right to take it from you especially without some sort of compensation for an expensive fish imported overseas!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

It cant be my uncle cause he was working that day. I know for sure it is mine, i even took a video with my mini flip camera and i showed it to my bro, and he confirmed with me that dragon belong to me. I dont think he know how to care for that fish, he throw the dragon with his angel fishes. I dont know if those angels are peaceful fish or they are aggressive. 
You know, asian people are different, even for small detail like this can become big story. My bro said to let it go and forget about it.
I think i will try to email him and ask him to bring the fish back and end of the story.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

Angel fish are very aggressive, and the betta could be tearing fins off the angels as well. It's up to you, but it's not right what your cousin did, and since he threw it in with angels it's pretty obvious that he doesn't know how to take care of it. And this was a very expensive fish that you paid good money for and took time to acclimate. No matter what culture you're from, stealing is wrong and there should be consequences for things like that.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Tell the uncle and get it back, or bring up the fact you paid goodmoney to get it from Thailand and it /is/ sue worthy and athorties can be called is you can pictures and videos.



You live in bakersfield? So close to me. xD(i'm in lancaster). I hope you get your fish back safe and sound.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I would tell your parents and have the adults sort it out (unsure of your age, but the parents sort it out haha). This is wrong and your cousin needs to know stealing is not ok. But if it were me, I'd steal the fish back and then see what he does. I like messing with people though, cause how is he gonna know you took him unless he took the fish from you?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

I would confront your cousin. Let him know you want this particular fish back and offer him one that you feel you can let go. Also teach him to take care of the fish a win win situation for both. Saves him from being embarrassed and you get your fish back and you won't feel so angry at him


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

i would have taken the fish back as soon as I saw it. I would worry that he would try to hide the evidence and flush the fish or something like that. Then I would have told his parents. Heck, I would actually press charges. No offense to any teenage boys on here, but i would worry he stole the fish in order to fight it, especially since it is a pk. 
I mean, I don't know his personality, but if this isn't nipped now (and who is to say he hasn't been stealing other things?) then what would he start stealing next? Or if he did steal it to fight it, when will he start fighting roosters and dogs? This shouldn't be made into a game. 

And if the fish should mysteriously disappear from his house now, he should have to pay full price of a replacement.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I would have just taken it back without telling anyone.. It sounds weird but that way he can't come and ask you "did you take my fish?" because he knows in the first place that he stole it from you. Everything just hushes over that way in my opinion.. But you would have to be careful getting it back.. I realise it sounds wrong because you're basically stealing it back but then it was yours in the first place.. Its good as long as you don't get caught. (I'm not saying you should do this, this is what I would have done..) I have an Asian family too so I know keeping things under wraps creates less trouble than accusing and pointing fingers, relatives tend to blow up at nothing lol! I really hope you get your betta back one way or another..


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That's just insane. You need to get your fish back.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

confront them. go there a day both he and your uncle are home, and confront them. bring your parents, depending on your age, and let them know before hand what happened and what you want to do. it's wrong to steal a fish, especially one that's so expensive(importing fish is expensive, no matter how much you pay for the fish itself!).


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know.. Confronting them would stir up a lot of conflict.. At least it would in my family.. I say talk to your parents, let them decide what to do.. Make sure they understand how expensive that fish was.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

well, i don't mean going over there and saying 'you stole my fish, give him back now'. i mean, talk to the parents first, then, with their help, go over there and talk to the uncle and cousin. tell the whole truth, that before the party you had him, after the party he was gone, then you saw the fish in the cousin's tank with the angels. if you have receipts, show them. if you have before pics, show them. i'm sure the parents know about the fish, depending on how old the OP is. i'm forever taking photos of my fish, and i know everyone on here does as well. i'd be so proud of such a beautiful boy, he'd forever be assaulted by the paparazzi. lol

either way, i hope the fish returns home safely. x:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know what you mean Luimeril, I didn't mean you said that either... All I'm saying is its not that easy. :/
I've had relatives stop talking to my family because my gma asked them about a bag of cashew nuts that went missing, she didn't even accuse them (although they had taken it) she just asked... They got so mad that they haven't spoken to us for 10 years lol!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i know how that is. :/ my older brother was dating this nasty gal, who got him into drugs and such, and they got their kids taken. my mom got custody of my niece, my aunt their newborn twins(who she later adopted, so they're my cousin-nieces?). almost all of my mom's family were on their side, so.... i haven't talked to my aunts or cousins in..... 7 years? Xd all over a bad apple. *shrugs*

but, not every familiy's like ours. if there's that much proof(fish there before party, missing after, rare-colored, rare-tailed betta, identical to missing one, suddenly in cousin's tank), then there's nothing they can do, other than give the fish back, punish the son, ect. x:

i mean, orange bettas are rare(and i'm lucky enough to own a pure orange). orange dragons are rare-er. orange dragon HMPKs are literally impossible to find in pet stores. you literally can NOT find them in pet stores. Pet Lovers gets rare bettas, but i've NEVER seen an orange dragon of ANY tail type there. he can't say he bought it at a pet store.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

If that were my cousin, he'd have already been pummeled! But yeah, you should talk to your parents and go over there and confront him. Like someone said, if he gets away with it once he'll think he can keep on stealing. And SOON! If angelfish are that aggressive, your betta could be in danger.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

True.. We'll find out what they'll do soon enough. Lol! But seriously, if it were me I would have taken that fish in a baggy of water hid it in my clothes and ran home with the excuse of violent diarrhea XD


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL! XD I literally almost laughed out loud! My parents would think I'd lost my mind. ;D


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Angelfish are cichlids that grow to be 6 inches. They are in way too small of a tank and can be territorial and aggressive. I would get your fish out NOW.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

TELL ON HIM! RIGHT NOW!!!! That is ROBBERY which is ILLEGAL! Take your fishy back! Poor betta! He's probably scared. GET THAT BETTA BACK OR I'LL GO INSANE, AND I KNOW YOU WILL TOO! Don't put up with that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO GET YOUR WATER BABY RIGHT NOWWW!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

You know, i am old enough to decide what i should do about this trouble maker but i just don't want to make that as a family issue. Like i said, small thing could become a big story.
I brought that case to the whole family last night and my parents said just forget about it because they dont want to have arguments with my uncle. Of course, my brothers and my sisters have their own opinions about it.
Of course i want that fish back, i bought that male for $40 plus other fee, so it was not that cheap. 
I am just going with my parent words. This case is closed.
For sure, whenever my cousin is back here visiting us, we will have our eyes on him, if i am not around, i will make sure my fish room is lock.
Thank you for all your supports, i really appreciated.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well your a better person then me  lol if I spent that much money on something I would make it a big issue of course my family doesnt talk to each other anymore...


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Actually, I think it's down right wrong to let it go. Why? because he did something wrong and is getting away with it. If you don't teach a child right from wrong, then what will happen when they get older? He stole a fish this time, what next? Robbing a store? 
Good luck to your family and the way they teach their children how to behave. I hope your cousin doesn't end up in jail one day. :/


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I understand where you're coming from bettarainbow.. These things can get volatile.. As I said family feud over cashew nuts -____- .. I still vote for steal fish, give violent diarrhea excuse and run! (Not really but I wish you could.) I'm sorry you lost your betta in such a way.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I gotta agree with Angelic, this is a recipe for dissaster. Good luck.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

Your fish is in a dangerous environment and will most likely die or become severely injured if not removed. At least talk to your cousin and tell him that his "new" Betta cannot be housed with Angelfish. You don't have to accuse him of stealing anything, just please make sure he separates the Betta before that tank turns into a bloodbath.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh he's with angelfish... Oh lord. Angels are cichlids, which are aggressive and will chew him apart especially of he has a pair that's mated off.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I agree with Litlover11 i guess. If you're not going to take him back then maybe comment on his new fish and tell him it's not in a good environment.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd take him back-- or at the very least I'd ask for the cost of the fish + shipping. I can understand how you don't want to start fights... but it's not as if he stole a 5 dollar VT that you bought form walmart (which still wouldn't be good, but would be less of a financial loss to you).


----------



## SassyBetta (Aug 1, 2011)

ummm yeah i would bring it up with your uncle and see what he says like if he can think of where the kid would have gotten such a lavish betta like that, deffinatly not from pet co. and then bring up how u just so happen to be missing an expensive orange betta ..... yeah id say something. i mean you dished the money out for the guy, named him, took care of him and everything you should try to get the lil guy back.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i'd definitely take it back tell his parents about "his" new fish. though giving another betta that is less expensive to replace the one he stole from you it is a viable deal. if it were me, i'd bring a betta bag with me next time i go visit.

id definitely do the same for my 3 betta, though nel is a pet store VT he still would be sorely missed


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell on him,take the fish,and LOCK THE ROOMS!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

psh .. i'd call the cops report it as stolen .. then anonymously tip that it's at your cousins house) .. hard lesson needed to be taught and learned .. stealing is not ok .. and it is not ok for the parent's not to know what their kids are doing

how could none of the adults noticed that their kid was carrying around a fish in a cup or bag .. how else would he have transported it from your tank to his? it's not like he could have slipped it in his pocket .. someone would have noticed .. if they didn't .. they aren't doing their job as parents .. and as a parent .. wouldn't you notice if your kid suddenly had an extra fish in their tank?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

If the kid has a car... most parents think that bettas cost like $5. It's not hard for a kid to get that.

As for stealing a fish from a tank... Not that I would, but first thing that comes to mind.Thermos that's clean and empty. I mean, if I wanted to sneak my fish somewhere that would probably work. (And I don't think a thief would worry about the health risks.)


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Dude, If ANYONE stole my fish I would seriously make them pay. As in they would be in the hospital. LOL. My fish are my children and I LOVE them and will do anything for them. If you put a lot of care into that fish you should do something!! Dont let people walk on you, thats what happened to me and I ended up getting more crap stolen from me and lost over $600-from my own mom. It feels in my opinion wrong to drop what happened to you. You have a _gorgeous_ fish who is probably horribly scared right now in someone else's home being neglected and treated wrong, wishing you could come save it. If he stole a fish he could use it in some sick fish fighting thing. I know its a fish but all life is equal. If you know who did it talk to your uncle, aunt, or mom- not your dad. Tell them the situation and please dont let them get away! Stealing pets can be tried as animal abuse and is a crime. *I honestly would call the cops- no joke!* show them your receipts to prove how much you paid for it too. I wish I could help you sooooo bad... Please, Please do something about it :'(


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Theft is theft, and getting away with it will only incourage him to steal again when he sees something he wants. Your beautiful Betta could die an early death in a tank of angelfish, not to mention how rare he is!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... -reads through this- ANGEL FISH???? yes lets put two aggressive breeds together and see who lives the longest! I know you may not want to "start an argument or problem" but you know what? you didn't start it, he stole your fish - which not only is he a pet but you got him from a Thailand breeder. If someone stole even one of my pet store fish, I would be very upset and would do everything I could to make sure I get that pet back. Theft really is theft. Letting him get away with it, especially if he finds out you know he has it, will just let him think he can have anything he wants.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

i really am disgusted to hear has happened to that beautiful soul 
but what is more disgusting is hearing how your family doesnt care about your interests and passion for a unique species, and i find it disgraceful that you will not atleast take proof the fish was yours to your uncle, just calmly say you dont want to cause an arguement which is why you went to him first knowing that he would understand how to best deal with the situation. If he also says that "its just a fish" then.... well .... if i were you i wouldnt go through the trouble of buying anymore expensive fish. Hope you make the right decision.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

This is going to be a little long, i hope you will take the time to read Maxou story. That is the name i gave to my orange dragon.
I think my sister finally heard most of you. This morning, before she went to school, she told me she will talk to our uncle and confront our cousin about that fish. I told her the case is closed now then she said this is unfinished business.
We were supposing to go to Fresno anyway before noon, helping my aunt moving some furnitures from her house to the storage. My uncle live 2 blocks from her house.
You know, i've been thinking for few hours what i am going to say to all of you about Maxou then i decided to write it down just the way it happen.
So, we went to Fresno, helping moving my aunt stuffs back and for. Then, just before we were heading back home, i look at my watch and it was 5pm, i saw my sister heading to my uncle house, there we go, show time.
We, the rest of the family did not followed my sis but we were not far away.
Just 15 mn past then we heard voices screaming and yelling from my uncle house. We went over there and yes, my sis and my cousin was fighting over Maxou, my uncle was here, his wife was here and his 2 daughters as well.
she said directly to him up front "you stole one of my brother betta that when you came to the party" He said "hell no"
Sister said "then tell me where did you buy that fish "
He said "I bought at petsmart"
Sister said "oh yea, how much did you pay for him"
He said "$20"
My younger bro said "yeah rite, petsmart carry hmplakat but their price are not more than $10" 
Sister said "the day that petsmart will have such gorgeous fish like the orange dragon will be a miracle"
My bro said "show us your receive"
He said " i throw it in the trash"
Sister said "You big liar, you stole it and we all know you did"
Uncle wife said "That is not true, we went together buy that fish at ptsmart"
My uncle said "son, why dont you just tell us where did you get that fish, from my knowledge, you only have angel fishes in your tank"
Yep, good point from my uncle.
You will never believe what happen next, this is the sad part.
My cousin was just looking at us for like few minutes then went inside his room then came out then throw Maxou on the ground and he said " Here your fish, you can have him back now "
I said " mg:mg:mg:", i look on the ground and pick up Maxou and get a cup with water then put him inside the cup and he was not moving, i look closer to see if he was breathing, no chance, he was dead.

:BIGweepy:

I stand up and look around, it was quiet, no one was talking, i didnt say a word, i took Maxou with me and went toward my aunt house.
Then my sister said to him, " next time i see you with anything that does not belong to you, i will call the cop ".
I dont know what happen next, my bro and me drove back home.
I learnt after diner that my mom said, my uncle called and he wanted to know how much i pay for that fish, the total. I did not say a word to my mom, i was sad for Maxou , i did not touch my food either.
My bro told my uncle how much i pay for him and he said he will mail me a check. 
My aunt told us that our cousin has been punished :BIGvault:. Something like some of his stuffs from his room has been taken such as his ps3, computer, his phone, his mp3, even his tank with the angel fishes and few other items. She also said that everything will give it back to him only if he apologize to us and to me for stealing Maxou and for putting him to death with no reasons.

I dont know what to say more about this.....? For sure, i told my uncle that i dont want to see him in my room for a while...


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

awwwwww OMG :'( im crying you... at last justice was served. Im so so so so sorry for your betta..... at least he got to see you one last time. All my prayers are with you. If theres anything any one of us can do for you, let us know.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost your Maxou, the poor baby. Your cousin is a terrible person i'm sorry to say and with such an attitude, I hope he gets his karma back tenfold. I can't believe your aunt also backed him, that is the number 1 reason I hate confronting relatives. 
At least your uncle was understanding though and it's really good of him to return your money. I hope you will never have to go through something like again.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you and what happened to your little guy. :-( 
I hope the pain can easy as time passes. I am glad though, that your cousin was punished for what he did. I hope he takes this as a lesson and learns from this. Though, with how careless he was with your fish (throwing him to the ground) I just don't see a bright future for him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww sorry you lost your fish  And it's stupid how they backed him up! Same as everyone else I hope he really does learn a lesson, or gets a better one coming to him for how he acted.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm so sorry about your beautiful boy. :< i'm glad your cousin was punished, and it's good that your uncle's paying you back.


----------



## Litlover11 (Aug 1, 2011)

That poor fish, I felt sick when I read your post. I am so sorry you lost your pet, I don't know what I would do if someone did that to one of my babies. Your uncle should keep an eye on his son, people who hurt animals like that often grow up to hurt people. He needs serious counseling along with his punishment.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to loose him to something like that  at least now you can get another one when the time comes. It takes a lot to stand up to family and I am happy you did but it shouldnt come with a high price like that.


----------



## Smokey65662 (Sep 11, 2011)

EDIT: Im so sorry  Thats terrible....im glad he is being punished, but that is wrong on many levels. I hope you are ok. Just remember this though, weather you believe in it or not, karma will come right back around some day and kick him right in his butt for what he did. Nothing ever goes unpunished :/


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

awwwww no, i am so sorry to hear about Maxou!!!! He was such a beautiful fish, it's so unfair that he had to die that way. I am sooooooooooo glad that your cousin is in trouble for this, he really needs to be punished. And I am super happy that your uncle could see reason and made sure to take care of it. I am sorry that Maxou passed, but atleast now your other fish should be pretty safe from any theivery.


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

I would ask your uncle where the fish came from because your cousin could have bought an identical fish the same day yours gos missing (VERY unlikely.)
if your uncle has no clue tell him that you are missing a betta exactly like it and that it went missing at the party. He will [probally realize that your cousin took it.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry, this is really terrible. I hope you are doing ok. RIP Maxou =[


----------



## Betta311 (Sep 17, 2011)

I am terribly sorry about your fish,as for your cousin....i wouldve beat him...


----------



## H20Gardner (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry!

R.I.P. little Maxou.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats awful, what happened. It's too bad you couldnt have gotten your fish the day you saw him :/ At least you may get your money back. I'm glad your cousin is being punished, he sounds like a total... well, I cant say it on here. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

we all know the word you're looking for (and still cannot say ).
I don't say "don't get expensive fish" because that is silly. Do get one, when you feel ready.


----------



## BettaHeart (Jan 2, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear what happened to Maxou 
your cousin does need to get professional help before he becomes worse.
I must also apologize if I sounded harsh towards you, I used to behave like the doormat in my family but realized nothing good came from being submissive and docile, lol. I truly hope you are doing ok and maybe in the future near or far you will find a beauty like Maxou. Best of luck.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

=*(

that is such an sad and traumatic experience *sends u hugs* .. i'm just shocked and appalled anyone could do that so something that's living and be so cold hearted about it .. he really does need help .. maybe this is his way of letting people know that he is in need of help .. and doesn't know how to go about getting it

i hope for the best for you and your family


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I am surprised the angel fish are still alive under that kid's care. or do the parents care for them?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I am so so sorry  This is just a terrible story.

If you like, I will be spawning orange marble HMPK dragons in the next week or 2, I'll give you a fry if you can wait 3 months.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> I am so so sorry  This is just a terrible story.
> 
> If you like, I will be spawning orange marble HMPK dragons in the next week or 2, I'll give you a fry if you can wait 3 months.


That is so sweet of you but i am good, thank you. Just get some photo and just show me and i will be so happy


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

SDragon said:


> I would ask your uncle where the fish came from because your cousin could have bought an identical fish the same day yours gos missing (VERY unlikely.)
> if your uncle has no clue tell him that you are missing a betta exactly like it and that it went missing at the party. He will [probally realize that your cousin took it.



Nah, my cousin told my uncle the true, he finally said it but he did not apologize yet to me. He told him he took it with his hand and put Maxou in a beer bottle. Damn him, very smart. The bottle was green so no one could see there was a fish inside. 
I did received the check from my uncle, he sent it this morning by fedex and got here at 2pm, that was quick. 
But you know, i did not take the check. I know we were having an issue with Maxou but i respect my uncle and it is better i am not taking that money. 
I dont know how i could explain that more in detail to each one of you but i am sure you will figure it out.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

waah !! your 16 year old cousin .. was walking around with a beer bottle .. and no one was suspicious of that ?

last time i checked 21 was the legal drinking age in california

it's very understanding and humble of you that your not taking the check .. shows you have a good heart and ethics .. i wouldn't accept his check either .. but it's good that he still sent it anyway .. it shows good faith and responsibility on ur uncles part ..


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Bettarainbow, I do understand. Your Uncle did the right thing and I do think you're doing the right thing also. Maybe your cousin will inderstand someday that what he did was wrong and reimburse you for Maxou. He is the one that did this crime and should be the one to pay for it.
I think you're a great person for doing the right things and don't let this whole thing stop you from enjoying your Bettas


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... A beer bottle? well... poor fish. 
And yeah if he wanted a betta so bad he could have just asked... but some people just won't.
And you know, you're a good person for what you did  And it's nice you have that respect between you and your uncle.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Bettarainbow, I am sooooo sorry for what happened to your beautiful Betta. I can only hope that one day your cousin will understand how horrible the thing he did is! It will take time, but you will heal and that's the real important thing.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

The fsh died? the thing is is that if he went through the trouble of putting in a bottle to disguise it he so clearly knew what he did was wrong. considering im 16 and so is he i think ive known not to do that since i was at most 5 so clearly this kid has an issue if he is going to steal from his family.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

its good the issue was solved but that fish did not deserve to die in order for it to be set right. id have beaten him on the spot after he "gave" it back. if anything id probably wouldve asked for some of his angel fish in return. he got a good punishment for what he did, infact he should never get back his aquarium or any other pets as long as hes with his parents. RIP Maxou.


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow. I would honestly never even speak to my cousin ever again. I'm 16 years old and I don't know ANYONE who would ever do something like that. This is just sad. I'm so sorry that you and your Maxou had to go through that. I hope you will eventually buy another pretty fish like Maxou when your ready. And I hope you make your cousin atleast aknowledge what he did was wrong.


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering, in honor of your fish, and with your permission, if I could name one of my upcoming African Dwarf Frigs Maxou? I like the name a lot.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes, go ahead, if you like that name, you are welcome to use it. I gave that name to my fish because i use to have a black german shepherd and he died few years ago, i was missing him, that is why i decided to give that name to my dragon.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I would confront the cousin first and see wat he has to say about the matter and if he comes clean then dont tell the uncle but make him swear never to do it again and give u the fish back.
Plz post wen u get fish back!


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Wolfboy51 said:


> I would confront the cousin first and see wat he has to say about the matter and if he comes clean then dont tell the uncle but make him swear never to do it again and give u the fish back.
> Plz post wen u get fish back!


Wolfboy, i think you are missing few part from Maxou's story. You should read all over again ;-).
Maxou, my dragon is not here with us anymore, unfortunately he passed away, i missed him a lot. 
:BIGweepy:


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I only put wat i thought was right. Wat am i missing?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

you have to read the whole thread, more developments have happened since the original post =/ I'm so sorry about Maxou, bettarainbow, everytime I see this thread pop up I think about you and the little guy, it's such a terrible thing that happened =(


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

1st, I would have taken the fish Back and put him under lock and key, then, beat his butt.. But for killing him?!?! D: I would have sued, and then beat him dead, not kidding. He killed, he should be killed. That poor fish, he didn't need to die, especially in such a brutal way. His parents need to take away any living thing of his, and take away anything of his. If he were my child, freak, he'd be sleeping in the garage with only a blanket, eating mush for the next ten miserable years of his life!!!!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

carzz said:


> I would have sued, and then beat him dead, not kidding. He killed, he should be killed.


That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever read...killing a person over a fish? WOW!!! You need some help.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gorgeous fish get him back asap!!!!

edit: I'm soooo sorry about your loss, bettarainbow! I didn't read the entire thing. Best of luck to you, ):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

carzz said:


> 1st, I would have taken the fish Back and put him under lock and key, then, beat his butt.. But for killing him?!?! D: I would have sued, and then beat him dead, not kidding. He killed, he should be killed. That poor fish, he didn't need to die, especially in such a brutal way. His parents need to take away any living thing of his, and take away anything of his. If he were my child, freak, he'd be sleeping in the garage with only a blanket, eating mush for the next ten miserable years of his life!!!!


Then you'd go to jail for child abuse. 

Bettarainbow, I'm so sorry about what hgappened to your fish. He was beautiful. I hope your cousin has learned a lesson from this.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I cried reading this. I'm so sorry for what has happened to you - you seem like a wonderful and amazingly forgiving person and you really didn't deserve it. Poor little Maxou. 
I think I wouldn't have accepted the cheque either - money couldn't make up for that. 
Best of luck with all your future fish.


----------



## Dragonii (Aug 12, 2011)

Nubster said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I have ever read...killing a person over a fish? WOW!!! You need some help.


Agreed.... but I would kick the punks rear end..


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

Dragonii said:


> Agreed.... but I would kick the punks rear end


Now that I might agree with :lol:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor fish... hard to imagine people being so cruel sometimes =( It's good that you were able to stand up for yourself to try to get your fish back, it's hard to do sometimes when you are young.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow. I am just reading this and it made me so sad. Poor fish. Your cousin is not a nice person and I would never allow him back into my room again!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I was afraid that something like this would happen from the beginning. At least it seems Maxou's death was quick, hopefully painless. If I were you I would never even let my cousin back in my house, let alone room. It was one thing to take something without asking, but to react in such a way when confronted? Instead of simply owning up to it and asking for forgiveness he became violent. What if he had a weapon nearby? He just sounds dangerous.


----------

